# Wild River Lady



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man's dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!! 
url: http://www.eatel.net/~snichols/power.htm
[email protected]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Shirley, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to the Kindle boards! Good luck with your book 

Sandy


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man’s dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!!


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man's dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!!


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man’s dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!!


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man’s dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes. I was interested by the subject title until I found one chapter length paragraph. Were it broken into 4 or 5 short easily read paragraphs you'd probably have had me. Without my Kindle's ability to adjust the line spacing it's more than my old eyes want to tackle.


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man’s dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!!


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Steam boating time! Young river rat of a girl raised on the river banks dreams of being first woman river pilot. Lodine is disguised as a male and cusses, spits and scratches as any male would do. She had entered the world of river men. She befriends river pilot Jason Cornell she helped rescue from an explosion. Jason thinks Lo is a male and vows to help fulfill the man's dream. After many months of folowing this kicking, cussing, firey river rat of a girl he thinks is a male Jason is tested as he finds himself drawn to Lo as possibly the only friend he will ever have. She leads him around by distractions while learning the things that will get her to her goal. Jason gets a commission and they head north to St Louis. Jason will give the river rat his learning if it kills him or himself. Jason vows to find the son of the black man who rescued him from drowning and loses his own life. A shift in old muddy Mississippi River sets up the potential for disaster. Two thousand steamboats rush from north and south to make the cut in the river before the river changes course. Finding themselves in the jam, Jason watches as Lo slips underwater and disappears when the boat goes down under the wreckage of hundreds of boats. Walking the batture, he finds his cub pilot unconscious and nude from the waist up. He now knows her secret. Taking her to Memphis, Jason and his copilots nurse her back to health over many months. Jason falls in love with the fiery wildest woman on the river. He vows she catch her dream. Three Pilots fall in love with her spunky attitude and help with her training to get her license. Jason determined he would never leave Vicksburg without the son of his black hero who saved his life while losing his own. Jason finds Simon in Vidalia The boy is brought to the Crescent City for a better life. News travels to the Crescent City the first woman pilot is coming to the port. A crowd turns out to welcome Lodine. Jason and Lodine are married before leaving the steamboat. Walking out on the Texas deck they acknowledge the crowds. Jason removes Lodine's cap and looks at the young boy and sees the eyes of his unknown hero who stepped up to take his place. He puts the cap on Simon and asks if he would like to wear it for a year or two. Jason had a chance to say thanks at last!! 
[email protected]

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! (If you have an old bookmark, change "kindleboards" to "kboards".) --Ann>_


----------

